# New title for Leo



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

On 7-14-20. Leo became the first GSD, and fourth dog ever, to earn an All Dogs Parkour Premier Championship title. A PrCH requires a Premier title at all five levels, for a total of 40 legs. 

2020-7-22 Leo ADP PrCH DSC_0019 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Roughly half an hour later, her sister Lily became the first APBT, and fifth dog overall, to earn a Premier Championship. 

2020-7-22 Lily ADP PrCH DSC_0113 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Amazing work!Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Quite the accomplishment. Congratulations to you and your fantastic team. You should be very proud not just of the titles, but the work you put in to get there. There’s always something special to me seeing people out working with their dogs, regardless of breed or activity.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!Congrats!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Well done you two!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Double congrats for all three of you. What a trio! Do you ever train/play this sport with both at the same time? Or taking turns in tandem. Love watching YouTube vids of this sport.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Heartandsoul said:


> Double congrats for all three of you. What a trio! Do you ever train/play this sport with both at the same time? Or taking turns in tandem. Love watching YouTube vids of this sport.


Thanks. I'm very proud of them.

I might take both of them with, but I only handle one at a time. Dog parkour for titling purposes is quite different from the videos you see of dogs running loose and jumping on things by themselves. Both All Dogs Parkour and the International Dog Parkour Association have strict safety requirements. If you'd like to see their videos, they each have a YouTube playlist.

Leo's playlist. Leo ADP Submissions
Lily's playlist. Lily ADP Submissions

While I prefer ADP, they also have their IDPKA Training and Novice titles. This is their IDPKA playlist. IDPKA Submissions


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I viewed a few of them. They both look great. Yes I was thinking of the high speed mals doing street parkour but still it was fun watching your two work and respond to you. Also you vids gave me a couple new ideas, ie the upsidde down chaise lounge that made like a tunnel. I’m am definitely going to do that while goofing off with my guy.

Thanks for posting and sharing. Had to add, 40 legs x 2 is a lot of work/fun. Impressive.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

I didn't know dogs could do this! Congrats!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------

